# Q7 displayed at Arclight Cinemas in West Hollywood



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

I was surprised to see a Q7 on display at the Arclight Cinemas on Sunset in West Hollywood last night. It was there for the AFI Fest which was sponsored by Audi. I got a good look at it and was able to sit inside and even fire up the engine... this Q7 was a 3.0TDI and it sounded great, nothing like diesels of old at all! Overall very impressed by the Q7 and will likely replace the S4 with one next year!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Q7 displayed at Arclight Cinemas in West Hollywood (W8)*

Pretty cool it was a diesel. Hopefully the mfrs will get up to speed with filtration and we'll get a diesel.


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: Q7 displayed at Arclight Cinemas in West Hollywood ([email protected])*

Do you know how long it will be on display?


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Q7 displayed at Arclight Cinemas in West Hollywood (993)*

Unfortunately Sunday 11/13 was the last day of the festival.


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: Q7 displayed at Arclight Cinemas in West Hollywood (W8)*

W8,
How did it look in person? I think the Q7 looks terrific in the pictures, but I really can't wait until I see it in person.


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Q7 displayed at Arclight Cinemas in West Hollywood (993)*

It looks even better in person... you will love it.
For some reason I was expecting it to be bigger since it's over a foot longer than the Touareg, but in person it looks very sleek and trim, for a SUV at least.


----------

